

Ask HN: How to write a natural language date time parser? - tacticiankerala


======
libx
You can check Rebol [http://www.rebol.com/](http://www.rebol.com/) and the new
Red [http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-lang.org/) programming
languages. The latter one not yet production ready.

In Rebol (and Red) you can just do the following: print 3:30am + 00:07:19 ;
increment time values properly

Note that ';' is the identifier for a comment.

------
stray
Have a look at these:

\-
[https://gist.github.com/akatzbreaker/5849024](https://gist.github.com/akatzbreaker/5849024)

\-
[https://github.com/chesles/naturaltime](https://github.com/chesles/naturaltime)

\- [https://github.com/kvh/recurrent](https://github.com/kvh/recurrent)

\-
[https://github.com/bear/parsedatetime](https://github.com/bear/parsedatetime)

\- [https://github.com/Carbon/Language](https://github.com/Carbon/Language)

------
mryan
Python's parsedatetime module can do some level of language parsing.

[https://github.com/bear/parsedatetime](https://github.com/bear/parsedatetime)

Examples:

next thursday at 4pm

at 4pm

2 hours before noon

2 days from tomorrow

